# My lumpy blue tongue



## rhiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all,
I own a juvenile blue tongue who is quite healthy, eats regularly and what not. Recently, he has developed a lump above where his tail starts, and it is starting to concern me as it has gotten a bit bigger since I first noticed it.
I was wondering whether anyone would have any clue as to what this could be before I take the next step and visit a vet?
Thank you


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 23, 2012)

mate can you post up a picture for us to get a better idea?
Cheers


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Oct 23, 2012)

Best idea would be to just take it to a vet in your area, If there is no vet near you post some pictures on here and let some experienced people tell you what the problem is.


----------



## snakeman478 (Oct 24, 2012)

Like stated above, without a picture its difficult to say. My hunch is that it has MBD (Metabolic Bone Disease) which is very common in bluetongue if they dont get enough calcium in their diet. However the mother may also have had a calcium deficiency when she was pregnant. This could have resulted in not enough calcium being passed on to the developing babies. Best get it to a vet quick smart. They should be able to give it some calcium/vitamin injections. Unfortunately for you though the bump will never disappear. Good luck


rhiii said:


> Hi all,
> I own a juvenile blue tongue who is quite healthy, eats regularly and what not. Recently, he has developed a lump above where his tail starts, and it is starting to concern me as it has gotten a bit bigger since I first noticed it.
> I was wondering whether anyone would have any clue as to what this could be before I take the next step and visit a vet?
> Thank you


----------



## rhiii (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. These photos are the best I could do, it is at bottom of his back before it turns into his tail. The best way I can describe it is it turns into a little lump, then has a fair drop to where his tail starts. I hope this makes sense to you.


View attachment 268572
View attachment 268573
View attachment 268571


- - - Updated - - -

Apparently my uploads didn't want to work, so here is to me trying again! If it doesn't work, please leave it with me and I will try again this afternoon


----------



## glassless_mind (Oct 24, 2012)

What are you feeding him? Is he kept outdoors or indoors?


----------



## rhiii (Oct 24, 2012)

He eats different types of mince (mainly chicken though) and berries. I have tried him on snails and other fruits and he refuses to eat those. He also turned his nose up at the food when I mixed calcium through it. Definitely the fussiest blue tongue I have come across (he is not the first one I have owned).
He is kept indoors, with a UV light on him from about 6:30 in the morning til 6 at night. I also take him outside so he can spend some time in the sun.


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 24, 2012)

try giving him good quality dog or cat tinned food and mix his calcium powder in with that. Im surprised he turns his nose up at snails


----------



## rhiii (Oct 24, 2012)

I will give that a go, see how he reacts. He would not go near the snails at all. We tried him on both live and dead ones..


----------



## Radar (Oct 24, 2012)

Puppy food is often much higher in calcium then regular dog food FYI.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 20, 2012)

You should try some of the Vetafarm Lizard food, works for my blue tongue and he loves it.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Nov 22, 2012)

IMO if your concerned take him to the vet. One of my water dragons had a lump on his toe due to an infection. The infection spread to his mouth and he ended up with several lumps all from a blood infection.
From research I did, I was sure it was MBD but went to the vet to-be sure. He ended up on antibiotics forma month, and had to have lumps lanced and cleaned every couple of days. Not fun at all! I almost lost my EWD!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 22, 2012)

Too much heat making him grow too fast, poor diet, soft bones, maybe not helped if he is also climbing the walls of his enclosure.... a common issue with bluey's.


----------



## rhiii (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I have tried him on puppy food and he can't get enough of it! So that was a helpful hint. I will also be taking him to the vet shortly.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 22, 2012)

Dog food isnt a great food for growing Bluetongues, they should be fed insects, flowers, fruits, egg, snails ect and really minimise artificial heat, esp as you already live in a warm climate. Blueys naturally take years to reach adulthood, yet most in captivity reach it in months, mainly due to 12 hours heating a day and as much dog food as they can eat.... though they are often left with lumpy spines.


----------



## Dash667 (Nov 22, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Dog food isnt a great food for growing Bluetongues, they should be fed insects, flowers, fruits, egg, snails ect and really minimise artificial heat, esp as you already live in a warm climate. Blueys naturally take years to reach adulthood, yet most in captivity reach it in months, mainly due to 12 hours heating a day and as much dog food as they can eat.... though they are often left with lumpy spines.




Exactly right! Rhii you said you only feed him mince and berries? That is one way of guaranteeing MBD in a growing bluey .. his diet needs to be at least 70% chopped greens/veg matter and the rest a mixture of insects/fruit and maybe in a few feeds a small amount of the puppy food mixed in. If you give calcium supplements he will also need UV to absorb it properly.

Also to get him eating all the greens, if you stop feeding for a few days so he is hungry and try again he will most likely eat them, if not try again


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 22, 2012)

one thing with feeding dog or cat food avoid anything with fish


----------



## rhiii (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't use any artificail heat on him, only in winter.. I have tried him on a whole heap of food but it appears I have got myself a fussy lizard - he went a long time without eating because he didn't like anything I gave him, esp snails most fruits and egg. So I have had to opt for dog food/puppy food because I had no idea what else to do for him. I do break it up by feeding him berries as well


----------



## JasonL (Nov 22, 2012)

Any bluetongue that refuses snails is either highly stressed or mortally ill..... or dead


----------

